# Mystery hand tool



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

We pulled this out of my grandfathers attic, his dad was a woodworker so I don't if its a woodworking tool or not but it looks kinda like a planer, two knives that sit at an angle within the sled. The knives seem to be adjustable as far as angle with a couple screws. 








































It Also has a 1/4" groove that runs the length of the sled about 1/2" from the blades. 
I was just curious of anyone could tell me what this cool old tool was. It could be for farming or woodworking.

Thanks, 
Andrew Norvell


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks like a mandelin for cutting vegetables to me....


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Interesting. The first thing which came to my mind is a Mandolin or Julian or Julienne slicer used for cutting vegetables.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/1/3/julienne-slicer

I will be eager to know if this was used for woodworking tasks.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Cabbage shredder for making sauerkraut?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, cabbage shredder gets my vote.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Antique mandoline. Pretty cool.


----------



## flip18436572 (Oct 23, 2012)

It looks like many antique mandolins. Do a google search and the pictures are very similar. Still a nice find.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Like I said -ummmm Sauerkraut!


----------



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah, cabbage slicer for sauerkraut.Too bad the baldes are a little rusty, might clean up though.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

It slices, but does it dice?


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the cool posts guys. This is an interesting old thing. I might try to clean up the rust...or I might leave it be so it keeps its old patina(sp)


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Andrew120 said:


> This is an interesting old thing. I might try to clean up the rust...or I might leave it be so it keeps its old patina(sp)


It is an interesting find, whether woodwork related for food preparation related.

The rust is superficial. It will come off easily with a piece of wet-dry paper. I use wet-dry paper with hand cleaner with pumice. Very fast way to remove superficial rust and any years of grime. Your blades look clean, just the surface oxidation.


----------



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

The thing is called a Kraut Hobel in German.Kraut Hobel means litteraly Cabbage Plane.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Snaglpuss said:


> The thing is called a Kraut Hobel in German.Kraut Hobel means litteraly Cabbage Plane.


Andrew, now you have some magic keywords for EBay.

Rare, unusual, one-of-a-kind Kraut Hobel asking a mere $350. :laughing:

Snaglpuss, not trying to make fun of your interesting piece of information, rather the crazy descriptions and pricing of many EBay auctions. I had not heard of a Kraut Hobel before, but I am happy to find a new piece of trivia. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------

